

Cloud9 IDE lets you code together in the Cloud. And offline. And in Ruby, PHP… - sergimansilla
http://c9.io/site/blog/2012/06/cloud9ide-new-features/
Cloud9 IDE, the most beautiful editor, now lets you code together in the Cloud. And offline. And in any other language runtime in your own system.
======
Alan01252
I really really want this product to work. I can see the potential/benefit in
it. But every time I try it I'm left disappointed. I know it's probably me
doing something stupid, but here goes my experience this time.

Oh cloud9 I really like this idea, lets see if it's improved since last time I
looked -> click

I can sign in via Bitbucket cool I'll do that.

Okay that was dumb of me, my Bitbucket repositories are all private so I can't
use cloud9 for this. I'll import my github projects instead.

Dang, Github is already registered to another account and I can't change it.

No problem, I'll de-active Bitbucket and delete this account, then sign in
with the old account I created.

Doh, I can't remember my password, I'll reset it. Weird a new password is sent
back to me in plain text? That doesn't fill me with confidence.

I'm in, the dashboard says I've only got one project in my Github repository,
that's odd? Never mind, one project will do for testing.

Open project, click index.php, hmmm no syntax highlighting.

Never mind I'll just click on view then syntax and choose PHP. Nope that
didn't work, not sure why, okay maybe it's because it's a PHP project and this
is a Javascript IDE. I'll have a little play around and see what else is new.

Zend mode that seems interesting I'll click that. Ahh okay, that looks pretty.
Right, now where have all my options gone, bugger. How do I exit out of zend
mode? I can't remember the keyboard short cut and there's no hint. Okay never
mind I'll just exit the IDE and login again.

Right back to the dashboard. Oh sweet, looks like my other Github projects
have appeared. I'll try a Javascript based project.

Okay so start editing -> click on Javascript file -> no syntax highlighting ->
click syntax button -> choose javascript, no syntax highlighting sigh... Maybe
code completion will work, at least that's fun to try. I type "this.". No code
completion, right well that's enough play time quit.

I don't doubt that all this stuff works, but for me in the 5 / 10 minutes I
played around with this I've not managed to get the IDE to function how I
expect it to. And it's the same thing every time. I really hope this post is
taken positively as constructive feedback because I can see great potential
for the product. I'd love some kind of automatic ajaxy getting started tour
once I've logged in.

~~~
javruben
Hi Alan, I'm super excited to tell you that this new version has fixed at
least 50% of your issues, and we are tackling those others very very soon. We
support PHP now, both in syntax highlighting as well as running. With this
release we included one private project for Free accounts! You can always
reach us via twitter or support@c9.io. Cheers, Ruben

~~~
emperorcezar
I attempted to use it in Chrome and Firefox on Lion. When I go to clone to
edit a github repository, it just sits at this <http://i.imgur.com/cLcum.png>

~~~
mindcruzer
I'm also having problems, but in Chrome on Arch. It hangs for a while telling
me my git repository is being cloned, eventually telling me that [repository
name] workspace already exists. Upon choosing a new name and continuing, it
just keeps hanging indefinitely.

------
1SaltwaterC

      bin|⇒ ./c9 
      path.existsSync is now called `fs.existsSync`.
      ERROR: Could not determine your mac address! Make sure you are connected to the internet for the first run and login.
    

I'm pretty sure that I'm connected to the Internets. I do have a non standard
setup where br0 is a bridge to eth0 due to having a bunch of KVM instances
floating around, but the question is: why does it need my _MAC_ address in the
first place?

~~~
Svd
I'm having the same problem with offline mode. I know I'm connected and
actively logged into my c9 account through the browser.

However, I'm using VMWare Player to host Ubuntu which could be a limitation
regarding the MAC address retrieval process c9 uses.

------
rjsamson
I was really excited to give this a try, but I have to say that the sign up
process and the upgrade to premium were both a rather trying experience.
First, I ended up with a confusing situation where I had two accounts - not
that big a deal, but a minor pain.

The real issue came when signing up for premium. First, requiring me to have a
PayPal account is bad form - please provide some alternative to this. But, I
decided to go ahead anyway, I got the subscription set up through PayPal, and
was redirected to cloud 9 where I was supposed to have access to these awesome
paid features, right? Nope. It has now been two hours and I'm still getting a
"we're waiting for confirmation from the payment provider". Paying for
something and not getting instant access is really poor UX - I hope you guys
will see this and take it as constructive criticism.

Looking forward to finally giving it a try.

------
Kilimanjaro
Love it. Love it. Love it. This is like having Sublime in the browser,
anywhere, anytime.

Just need autocompletion and key shortcut remapping.

~~~
gjtorikian
We do now have autocompletion. You can flip it on in your Settings panel.

Also, try hitting Command-Shift-E (I think Ctrl-Shift-E for Windows/*nix) to
get a code outline of your current file.

~~~
secoif
Why isn't it on by default?

~~~
gjtorikian
It is now. Sorry about that!

------
kayge
Didn't see a quick way to point this out through their site, so I'll point it
out here on the off-chance one of the creators sees this thread:

Typo on the /pricing page: "This is were your files are stored, ..."

The product itself looks great though, I'm looking forward to hearing about
any HN-ers experiences with it.

~~~
javruben
Thanks! Will fix this shortly.

~~~
ylesaout
In the bug list, when I try to access my dashboard I have some 404 error and
I'm not able to access it. The url in 404 are the following :
[http://d6ff1xmuve0sx.cloudfront.net/2.0.2-d9f5bdba/static/da...](http://d6ff1xmuve0sx.cloudfront.net/2.0.2-d9f5bdba/static/dashboard/style/dashboard.css)
[http://d6ff1xmuve0sx.cloudfront.net/2.0.2-d9f5bdba/static/re...](http://d6ff1xmuve0sx.cloudfront.net/2.0.2-d9f5bdba/static/require.js)
[http://d6ff1xmuve0sx.cloudfront.net/2.0.2-d9f5bdba/static/sh...](http://d6ff1xmuve0sx.cloudfront.net/2.0.2-d9f5bdba/static/shared/js/emile.min.js)

It works now!

------
fijal
Maybe I'm really completely outdated, but I would like my IDE to be able to
open a file in 5 seconds. It should not take me less than a minute to figure
how to open a file either. I work on a lot of small scripts that don't even
get commited (and are very likely forgotten).

I personally had horrible experience with the previous version (nothing
worked) and still waiting to finish hg clone of stuff (and migration of a
small package). _SIGH_ I think I'll give a go for the next version.

That said the idea is absolutely incredible, but a little leaner first-steps
would be awesome. Since this is in the web anyway, can I just go and edit a
file on the web to see how it works? I don't particularly care if anyone sees
it or if it even gets saved. I want to be able to play with a demo.

~~~
fijal
Still migrating/cloning. I think I give up for now

------
mattmillr
Would love to try it, but wondered if it supported the language(s) I want to
use first. I gave up trying to find the list of supported languages. Consider
making the text "and 23 other languages" on the home page a link.

------
kaolinite
Tried installing this a week or two ago but ended up with an issue with
libxml. Took me an age to sort it (not got much experience with how npm
works). Finally got it sorted but then couldn't figure out a way to add
authentication, so gave up. Would be good if they came up with an easier
installation, especially as it looks so promising.

~~~
javruben
This release is a complete rework of the version that was online two weeks
ago. Check the download links at the middle of <http://c9.io/site/features/>
to download a local verson that can sync with online.

------
HyprMusic
Any reason there's no Windows app?

The real killer for me last time I tried it was not being able to edit local
files. I have so many projects downloaded and set up that having to move them
to the cloud just to make a quick edit is not worth it. Is this something the
local app fixes?

~~~
javruben
Windows is coming soon, few weeks.

------
gw
I've been a paying customer for a month or two. Seems like a very nice update,
however it broke git for me.

    
    
      $ git commit -m "Small fixes."
    
      error: pathspec 'fixes.' did not match any file(s) known to git.

~~~
sharken
Sounds like you will have to use 'git commit' until they fix this.

------
wccrawford
The signup page says I get 1 free private project, but another popup said I
get no free private projects. Which is it?

Also, I clicked 'clone' on a public github repo of mine, and nothing ever
seems to happen.

------
endlessvoid94
How do I go about pair programming with someone using this? I shared the URL
but it didn't work.

~~~
gjtorikian
What was your experience ? Your buddy (who I assume has a Cloud9 account)
should join your project in read-only mode, and then you can grant RW access.

~~~
endlessvoid94
To me, pair programming is one person codes while the other watches. And then
vice versa.

Both parties could access the project but it was just collaboration, not pair
programming.

------
fusiongyro
Please add Haskell syntax support. Thanks!

------
wavephorm
Perhaps even more importantly, Cloud9 is based on the ACE code editor
(<http://ace.ajax.org/>) which, by itself, is a really phenomenal piece of
work. When you look under the hood it's way more complex than you might
imagine.

~~~
breck
I'm trying to extend ACE with syntax highlighting for a DSL we use. Has anyone
done this? It seems a bit daunting (each language included with ACE seems to
import code from all over the place--unlike say, Textmate, where you can just
write an independent file for each language)

(BTW: New cloud9 looks really neat. Very impressive stuff)

~~~
beck5
I wrote a LaTeX syntax highlighter for it. I found the easiest thing was to
copy and paste a simple one and build from there.

------
drivebyacct2
I wonder how easy it is to extend the AutoComplete functionality? I would kill
to have this integrated with MarGo and Gocode the way GoSublime does. That
would give me all the functionality I need in Sublime today, but in my browser
and with collaboration. I would die a happy hacker.

~~~
janjongboom
Cloud9 uses Treehugger (<https://github.com/ajaxorg/treehugger>) for all
language analysis and completion features. It's an AST framework, so it should
be fairly easy to plug in other languages.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Well the thing is, GoCode and MarGo are standalone daemons that are queried
for completion results, or linting, etc. So I would almost need a higher level
place to hook it in to Ace.

~~~
lennartcl
It's definitely possible to have a server-side component for doing that kind
of stuff, and that has been something we've been experimenting with ourselves.
The interface for these services is already fully asynchronous, which helps
communication with a server component, but it still requires some manual work
for the network communication and marshalling.

------
shellox
I notice a huge growth of the links to .io domains here :P

~~~
robotmay
I already have far more than I should, as you can get some really nice names
which are normally taken. Now if only I had a use for -any- of them.

~~~
shellox
I'd order one, but paying that much for a domain is too expensive.

